# Taylor Swift - Paris Tour wall (x1)



## Devilfish (22 Mai 2020)

Hab mal das tolle Wallpaper von Brian genommen, auf 16:9 geschnitten und noch paar Details hinzugefügt 



​


----------



## frank63 (23 Mai 2020)

Gefällt mir. Danke für Taylor.


----------



## Brian (23 Mai 2020)

Hey das hast du aber super hinbekommen,bin voll begeistert,danke dir mein Freund. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2020)

sehr gut
gefällt mir sehr


----------

